# running everyday?



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

To serious runners here (millenniumman?), who have been running for months or longer, how has it affected your stress and anxiety level?


----------



## Ambrose1 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Running everyday*



alte said:


> To serious runners here (millenniumman?), who have been running for months or longer, how has it affected your stress and anxiety level?


Hello Guys i think that running is one of the best exercise which bring very positive effect on your health.like through running you can lose your weight in short period rather then other exercise.Thanks a lot!!


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

Running makes my body feel lighter on my feet and rids the heaviness in the brain that anxiety, stress and muscle tension give me. Also, better sleep, lower pulse rate and lots more energy. I find that playing soccer has the same result as running.


----------



## mist (Nov 22, 2012)

Running makes me feel great, especially on the longer runs where I get the 'runner's high.' I feel more confident and relaxed afterward. Though depending on my base anxiety/depression levels, the happiness from running may only last a few hours at my worst.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

depends on the type of running.... jogging can bring a runners high, but running wind sprints is a pain and i wouldnt do it if it wasnt necessary


----------



## subconscious (Aug 5, 2010)

im thinking about starting running


----------



## mist (Nov 22, 2012)

masterswordsman said:


> im thinking about starting running


I hope to start running again, too! At least as soon as I recover from my current injury. Running can be addictive so don't overdo it; otherwise, you may get shin splints or leg injuries and have to rest for weeks. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's a drug, you'll feel a lot better afterwards, but the downer is you don't feel so right if you don't go for a while. It's a good way to get you out there running regularly. Still, I run steep hills most of the time and find it hard to motivate myself to go, since there are few things like having burning and throbbing leg muscles revolt on you, only to realize that you're only halfway up. Then it becomes about mentally pushing yourself to get to the top and that has its own reward of accomplishment. Finally, there are times when you recognize that you're more fit than the typical person. Something like watching people trudge up several of stairs, while you bound up them effortlessly without feeling like it's much of an exertion at all.

Running or any exercise hasn't solved any of my problems, but I think it's a positive influence on my overall mood and helps me not to feel lethargic and burnt out on everything.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Not to dissuade you from running because I do think its a great exercise, I will just say that when I started running I did it every morning and after a while I got horrible shin splints that have stayed with me for years. I was running on some inhospitable ground and it turns out in hindsight I didn't have a "proper" stride so that may have contributed. I will just say that if you're a beginner and especially if you're heavy you should perhaps start with a few times a week and do it on softer, flatter ground if you can. Maybe look up some info on how to run without injury and avoid heel striking.

That said when I was running it did help with anxiety, made me feel pretty good and did WONDERS for my sleep. Hope to start again someday.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

alte said:


> To serious runners here (millenniumman?), who have been running for months or longer, how has it affected your stress and anxiety level?


i run ( on a cardio bike ) every morning after reading this book. check out the reviews. 
http://www.amazon.com/Spark-Revolut...iewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending






1st thing in the morning i knock back 1/2 a bottle of 5-hour energy to wake me up and keep me motivated. 30 minutes is how long you got to keep it up for to get the benefits. best thing i used so far that puts depression in its place. works great for anxiety especially when combined with other anxiety treatments. very powerful tool to have because it can get things started in your life treatment or just day to day stuff that otherwise would have remained stuck. i copied the anxiety chapter word for word and was going to make a thread out of it. should also start copying the depression one. get into it trust me it will help out allot. with an mp3 player you will look forward to it. i hated cardio but after reading and experiencing the degree of the benefits that i can make for myself minus a dr's script or therapy appointment i see it as one of the most powerful tools i have that can make a real difference in how a day goes.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Steve123 said:


> Not to dissuade you from running because I do think its a great exercise, I will just say that when I started running I did it every morning and after a while I got horrible shin splints that have stayed with me for years. I was running on some inhospitable ground and it turns out in hindsight I didn't have a "proper" stride so that may have contributed. I will just say that if you're a beginner and especially if you're heavy you should perhaps start with a few times a week and do it on softer, flatter ground if you can. Maybe look up some info on how to run without injury and avoid heel striking.
> 
> That said when I was running it did help with anxiety, made me feel pretty good and did WONDERS for my sleep. Hope to start again someday.


I had shin splints too that took 2 years to heal! I run now and I won't do it more than alternate days at most. That was just awful pain before. I'm trying to build my legs up some. Its hard though for me to gain weight.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

I enjoy running but I don't like to do it everyday. For some reason the days that I go for a long run I always have trouble sleeping that night...Running everyday also doesn't really give your body much time to recover/repair in between. 

Here is how exercise works for me; walking is best for clearing my mind and helping me to focus, running is best for improving overall energy levels and helping depression, lifting just makes me feel the best period....about an hour after lifting I get a major boost of something (test or endorphins?) that makes me feel confident, happy, and hungry


----------



## Sazz (Sep 20, 2012)

Running helps me so, so much. Some days I want to be out there for hours. For me it is escapism + the runner's high. It has helped me to focus my breathing, and this helps me calm my nerves in other situations as well. Additionally, running can be a good social outlet. If you do enough local road or trail races, you end up meeting the same people over and over again. I have made 2 friendships this summer doing a trail series. Also, I think there's something to be said for getting some sunshine and fresh air. I think that helps me personally to have a better sense of wellbeing.

I don't think running every day is a great idea, especially starting out. Try a couch to 5k program.

http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml

Start out slowly, do what you can, never push yourself into pain.

I also prefer running on trails in woods and fields to protect my joints -- more forgiving than pavement. Your local high school might have a track with a forgiving surface where you can run.

Make sure you get a good pair of running shoes if you do start! That can help prevent things like shin splints and other injuries. Go to an actual running store to buy them. REI or other sporting goods stores generally know nothing about running shoes IME, though you might get lucky with a knowledgeable sales associate. Try on several different brands of shoe. Before you buy them actually run in them in the store or better yet outside the store on the sidewalk. Do a test-drive. They all fit a little differently and most runners I know have strong preferences.

Finally, crosstraining is key to avoiding injuries. Seriously. I've run 2 marathons now. The first I didn't cross train and I SUFFERED -- injuries and all the rest! The second I made sure to do calisthenics like crunches and pushups, stationary rowing, stationary biking, walking, or swimming on off days to balance out my body. I swear by crosstraining and healthy eating if you want to start a running program. Above all else build up slowly and enjoy. Good luck to all the runners!!


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't run much anymore, but I ran pretty religiously back in high school. I started cross country back in middle school, but I didn't start running all year around until high school (cross country, winter track, spring track). I also ran on my university's intercollegiate team for a year before hanging up my running shoes. (My performances started to decline and I felt like I wasn't running on a D1 level anymore.)

I can't tell if it had any effect on my depression/anxiety because I immediately replaced running with martial arts. But I definitely felt a lot of pride and satisfaction from running. My legs were hard as diamonds. People were impressed when I told them that I ran an easy 7 miler the day before. I couldn't help but smirk when players of other sports expressed sympathy after my coach brutally ran me into the ground during practice. It was awesome knowing that I could outrun most men. I felt like a bada$$ running in the rain/snow/heat/cold. I felt accomplished watching my PRs decline after most meets. And I felt valuable having such an impact on our team's score. Being a runner felt like being part of a subculture that nobody else understood. I loved being called crazy. "Our sport is your sport's punishment." 

But to be honest, that sense of satisfaction diminished quite a bit after I stopped competing. With a race coming up, running is something special. Without it, running is just exercise. If you're going to start running, I highly suggest you consider signing up for races.


----------

